# Just wanted to introduce myself! TTC



## petsnponies (May 6, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

Just wanted to do a quick intro as I'll probably be noseying on here alot in the next months.

Have been type 1 for 6 years now and have generally good control (although has gone up a bit since coming off the pill, from 6.6 to 7.3). 

Have been trying for a baby since september 2009. 
Suffered a burst ovarian cyst (VERY painful) in November 2009.
Diagnosed pcos Jan 2010. 
Lost weight and saw an improvement in my cycle straight away. 
Started charting April 2010 (shows ovulation every time). 
Hubby has had a SA and all is well with him. 
Ive had blood tests to prove ovulation. 
Lap and dye Jan 2011 - tubes open and ovaries look normal. 
STILL trying and due to start clomid next month (which Im not looking forward to!).

Phew, sorry its a long story! 

Im on here for some much needed support whilst I TTC as I sometimes have a battle on my hands to control my blood sugars (which are very changable depending on what part of my cycle Im on). I really want to get it to under 7 again. Have started metformin 1000mg and seems to have made an improvement and am awaiting my new HbA1c result and keeping fingers crossed. 

Would be interested if any one else found it difficult to concieve?

Thanks!

x x x


----------



## Lizzzie (May 8, 2011)

Hi there, good to meet you!  

Have no direct experience of problems TTC: I had a single very early miscarriage and that was traumatic and anxiety-inducing enough, can imagine that repeated attempts and medical tests must be an emotional roller-coaster.  

Keep the faith, take a deep breath and back to the battle with those frustrating blood-sugars: it sounds emotionally very hard but I for one am rooting for you.


----------



## Rebelthedevil (May 8, 2011)

Bless you that all sounds like a nightmare. I am sorry to hear of your suffering. Although I am not type 1 I have recently found out I'm type 2 we are trying for a baby at the moment too but not in the normal way as I'm in a same sex relationship. We have a lovely donor but so far no luck, I'm hoping that with me losing weight this will help with my cycle. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## Mark T (May 8, 2011)

Are the boy's allowed to chip in here? 

The problem with a lot of the fertility drugs are that they amplify your emotional state - so If you have mood swings during PMT, they can be a lot stronger.  Hope you have warned your hubby   The drugs used for IVF actually put you into a temporary post-menopausal state as well as the emotional swings.

The specific issue I believe with Clomid is that it increases your cancer risks if you don't eventually conceive (wonderful!).  Clomid didn't work for us, but it did work for my sister who had gestational diabetes.

Although I wouldn't dream of redirecting you away from this wonderfully supportive site, there are some specific infertility websites that can be fairly friendly (there are also some downright nasty ones) that I could post links to if you wished.  It's always good to have multiple places to ask questions.


----------



## MrsCLH (May 9, 2011)

I didn't have any problems with conceiving so can't advise there but really just wanted to say welcome to the forum and if you have any questions about keeping your bloods under control fire away and I'm sure one of us can advise!

Good luck with everything.

xx


----------



## newbs (May 9, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear of the trouble you have conceiving, must be very difficult.  I don't personally have experience of that (took 8 months 1st time, and 7 months 2nd time which is normal) but my cousin had problems and was prescribed Clomid and it worked for her straight away.  I really hope things work out for you in the near future.


----------

